
Fitbits seem to be haiving issues with time - tiernano
https://twitter.com/tiernano/status/953511144693616645
======
tiernano
was woken up 2hrs earlier than usual this morning by my fitbit thinking it was
6am, when it was only 4... phone the fitbit is connected to shows correct
time, so does everything else in the house... other people replying to the
tweet seem to have the same issue. bit more digging here...
[https://twitter.com/tiernano/status/953533936034033665](https://twitter.com/tiernano/status/953533936034033665)

